# Hahahahaha OMG Im dying here!!!



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/13)




----------



## TylerD (17/10/13)

WHAT? WHAHAHA.

And here is a contribution from the afrikaans folk in SA. Yes, I am part of them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/13)

En daar drop my IQ in sy dinges in!
Will have to watch a few michio kaku videos on youtube to recover my IQ loss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/13)

TylerD said:


> WHAT? WHAHAHA.
> 
> And here is a contribution from the afrikaans folk in SA. Yes, I am part of them...



Thats just embarrassing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

Afrikaanse musiek het verseker n' draai gemaak vir die slegste. ek luister eerder die antwoord as hierdie...


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Nightfearz said:


> Afrikaanse musiek het verseker n' draai gemaak vir die slegste. ek luister eerder die antwoord as hierdie...


And coming from you that says A LOT!
Welcome brother!


----------



## Cat (13/10/14)

Delete it before overseas people see it. i would feel embarrassed....

yaaaaa well, some things will never change. ...........Althoughhhh, there is some good Afrikaans rock music, a while back i watched a couple of videos of one group, all i can remember is that one song was about "my land". i posted the lyrics on fb and my Dutch friend said how very different the language is.

Now i feel watching a vid by Die Antwoord would clear that kak i saw from my mind.


----------



## Dr Evil (13/10/14)

Wtfrikkadel 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------

